#  -     e-bay  paypal.

## l3ruce

, !          (   2    7  - ). 
      -    ,  -  .
 ,        (   )    ebay, etsy.      paypal.      PayPal   .     ,         ,       (6%). 
    ,    -      . 
   -   ebay  etsy (   )   __  PayPal,    __ . 
            ,      ,    .               .. 
 3  :
1.   ,   .   ..  .         (  ,      "  " ).
2.     -   (    paypal  -  ,    ).           PayPal  ..
3. -    ,         ( ?   ).
    .
 :Dezl: ,       ,   ,   - ...

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

. -  ,       .    2 . 1 (    ,   )     "" -     , ,  (   ,     . 1.1  ,  ,        (  ,  ,  ),    ,     ,   .   , ,  , ..    .    ,   ,     (!)   ,         (    23.59,      2-3 ,     ).     . 
        ,       .           54-.       .   01.07.2018  , ..        .     ,          .   . 
     .  ...

----------

> . -  ,       .    2 . 1 (    ,   )     "" -     , ,  (   ,     . 1.1  ,  ,        (  ,  ,  ),    ,     ,   .   , ,  , ..    .    ,   ,     (!)   ,         (    23.59,      2-3 ,     ).     . 
>         ,       .           54-.       .   01.07.2018  , ..        .     ,          .   . 
>      .  ...


    , , ,             ,        ,        .     ,    email    ( ).


*l3ruce*,                 .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> , , ,             ,        ,        .     ,    email    ( )


,   ,       ,          ,   ,     ,    .   ,    ,  ,      - ,   -    .  - ,          (   ,   -  ),   ,        :Big Grin:         .   :   . ,   ,   ,  ,        ?        - ,  :    ( ),     .     .  .

----------


## pegorov

,  ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

,        -    ,     ?   ,       (   ,   ).      -   .     ?       ?       PayPal?     ,   .     -    . ,       54- ,         ,  . , -     ...

----------


## Taninka

!
   Etsy   ,             .     Etsy   Creative Market .           Pay Pal,        .      ?      :Smilie:

----------


## 83

.   PayPal   ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

,     ,     (,    ,     ). ,   :      ,      ,      ,   .          .  ,        24/7.    ,     ,   .

----------


## 83

> ,     ,     (,    ,     ). ,   :      ,      ,      ,   .          .  ,        24/7.    ,     ,   .


   " "?   ,     ,    ,  " ".   , ,     Paypal   .   )

----------


## alex7t

PayPal     .  ,    ?

----------


## 1

> ,     ,     (,    ,     ). ,   :      ,      ,      ,   .          .  ,        24/7.    ,     ,   .


 


           .
. ,    -     .    . 
        +     .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .
> . ,    -     .    . 
>         +     .


-    ,        .      .
        ,          .    PayPal    .    ,  - - .   /   PayPal    .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

-   ,            (,    )

----------


## y.ponomarev

PayPal      ?  , .    (+/)     ,      .

----------


## alex7t

,   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

(  )    ,  ,      .    : invoicebox (    ), Robokassa (    " ").     ,          .

----------

!   .  , ,  ().    -   PayPal.    ,     PayPal .       ,    .    .

       ,         .     ,        .   -    .     :
1. *  ()* :    ( ).
2. ** :  .
3. *     - *  - ,  .

  .       -7-20/484@.   ,     3,          (   "...-   **        ..." .   ,   ,      .      -.   (   ),          ,   .     ,  ,         .   ?  ,  ,   .  !

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> !   .  , ,  ().    -   PayPal.    ,     PayPal .       ,    .    .
> 
>        ,         .     ,        .   -    .     :
> 1. *  ()* :    ( ).
> 2. ** :  .
> 3. *     - *  - ,  .
> 
>   .       -7-20/484@.   ,     3,          (   "...-   **        ..." .   ,   ,      .      -.   (   ),          ,   .     ,  ,         .   ?  ,  ,   .  !


     ?  ,         ,     ,    ,            .       -  .     .  3     , .. )          )    ,       ,         .

----------

> ?  ,         ,     ,    ,            .       -  .     .  3     , .. )          )    ,       ,         .


*ksyuha-ufa*,           .  ,  ,         ,            .

    ,      *  () *   ?      **   ?      ,   :     -  () ,      -  ,    ( ,  ) -   .     .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> *ksyuha-ufa*,           .  ,  ,         ,            .
> 
>     ,      *  () *   ?      **   ?      ,   :     -  () ,      -  ,    ( ,  ) -   .     .


    .    .  , , PayPal    ,     .   ,   ,   ,     .           .    ,   ,   ,         . ,   ,      ,   .    ,     .      PayPal,    ,       .     ,  ,  ,      ,   .        PayPal.      ,       ,   .    , ,    . 
     -        .    ( ),     , ..    )))

----------


## alex7t

,       ,     PayPal  .         (    )?    -   ,   .

----------

> -        .    ( ),     , ..    )))


*ksyuha-ufa,*   . ,        ).




> ,   ,   ,         .


, -,   ).   , , ,  , **    .     ,   .         ,    .       ,      ). ,             ,   . 

        -     "".   ,    ,                 .. , ,     ).

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> *ksyuha-ufa,*   .


))




> , -,   ).   , , ,  , **    .     ,   .         ,    .       ,      ). ,             ,   .


 ,   ,       .      .           .        ,       ,   - -      .   ,           . 




> -     "".   ,    ,                 .. , ,     ).


 , ,   .    30  .

----------

> ...  ,   .


*alex7t,*   ,   ,         .        .



> ,       ,     PayPal  . .


 .   ,        ,      .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

,        .    ,  ,   ,      .      ,       ,      .      ,           .

----------

> ,   ,       .      .           .


  , ,     ,       54-.    ,   ,  ,      .     -              .  -   ()  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,      " " .   " "  ""  "".   .             ,      .   -  .

----------

> ,      " " .   " "  ""  "".   .             ,      .   -  .


,  ,  .   .

----------

> ,        .


,  .    - ,     .    ,        .  PayPal   ,   .

----------


## kungi

.           .    ,           PayPal?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .      ,    .

----------


## kungi



----------

.  -     PayPal,    ,    .   -  ,    . ,     ,    .   ?       ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

.

----------

> .


  .  ,        ).    . 
   3 .          .   -  ,   ,  .      115  -    -   PayPal.       ,   ,    .   6%        ,  25-50%         .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  .
  ?    ,   .

----------

> .  .


,    PayPal      .    (   ),     .  ,        ,   .   . PayPal (  )  ,      . 



> ?    ,   .


 ,   , .    ,   (     ).

----------


## 34

,    ,  :
  (  , , ):  
 :  (   ,    )

   /      ,

----------


## 34

,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,


  .    /,    PayPal.

----------


## Rocketr

> .           .    ,           PayPal?


  ,   -     PayPal.         (    ).            .
  ,       "paypal  ",  Rocketr.

----------


## shridhar

,      -     ,   .         ,     \  .        .  ,   ,    ,      ,     ?     ...         25-50%      ,       ? .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> \  .


     ?

----------


## aeugene1977

.
    6%,     E-bay  Paypal,     ,  /  .

     :      -,     PayPal,             ?

    ,      rocketr,     : ,   -.     , .
- :  2500 ./,     ,    ;
- :  3000 ./,  ,      ,      ;
-        ,  .

        -  5,      25 ..           ,  .    2100 ./       , ,   . ,    ,    .
!                ,      .   54-  .5 .1.2     ,   .1.1.    " " ,   ",   ...       ()".           e-bay.
     ,   ,       e-bay (..      )?   rocketr         .

    :      (10-20 ..  )     E-bay  Paypal       ,    .   ,        .          //?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -  5,      25 ..           ,  .    2100 ./       , ,   . ,    ,    .


 .    ,        .




> :      (10-20 ..  )     E-bay  Paypal       ,    .   ,        .          //?


     .          .

----------


## aeugene1977

" .    ,        ."

 ,  ,    ?      ,     ,  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

- .      .    .  ,   ..
..    ,    .
      .

----------


## aeugene1977

?
 -  ( )     Ebay  Paypal?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.     MSPOS-K     (    ).

----------


## rdk

!   . -      -    PayPal?     eBay,       (  ). -    .     .   ,           .

----------


## rdk

> !   . -      -    PayPal?     eBay,       (  ). -    .     .   ,           .


   .

----------

